# Fake vokey??



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi folks, I am looking for info on how to tell if a vokey is fake, I bought a black nickle 52 deg off flea bay, reputable seller, checked the serial number etc and titleist registered product fine, but to me the head just looks wrong.  I realise I will have to compare it with a one for the pro shop, but was wondering if there were any tell tale signs you chaps know of.  thanks
JT


----------



## RGDave (Jun 5, 2010)

Can you take any pictures? There are lot of Vokey users on here, I'm sure someone with a keen eye will spot something odd.


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2010)

I can try, not sure how to put them on here though?


----------



## RGDave (Jun 5, 2010)

Register at photobucket. Upload the photos. Find the "link" and copy and paste on here.
It's a fag, I admit, but once you've set up the account and know which "link" is the one you need, it's easy.
Most of us use these sites.......


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll give it a go mate, cheers


----------



## JT77 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have uploaded some pics and think this is the link.  thanks JT

http://s973.photobucket.com/albums/ae215/jamestaylor77/


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2010)

Going to take it to the pro shop today and find out, I have cleaned the face up and it looks good but it's the head profile that i was unsure of.  I have looked at lots of pics but still cant decide, so off to the gc!


----------



## freddielong (Jun 6, 2010)

to me it looks fine, although it may have been customised to fit someone as it looks a little upright and open but it may just be the pics


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Freddie, I am not the best photographer, lol

I think I was maybe worried initially as I had vokey wedges in the past,and when I saw the head shape it looked different, but it maybe just that it is a 2009 model and mine were 2007. still going to get it check.

cheers

JT


----------



## freddielong (Jun 6, 2010)

When you have bought off ebay its always best to double check, make sure you compare the weight not just the looks.

But that said I have the same wedge and it looks the same


----------



## JT77 (Jun 6, 2010)

I havent bought of ebay for some time, and the chap has great feedback, wife sold some stuff and had some money in paypal, bit of surfing about and took a punt for 35 quid.  It feels right, hit a few chips into the sofa and was very good, so maybe just being over cautious.  of to play this afternoon so hopefully it is just me being very pessa mistic about getting a bargain. 
Cheers again


----------

